# Chaos with a twist



## Micklez (Nov 22, 2008)

Hey guys

Ive been a bit reluctent to put these up for a few reasons (such as there nowhere near comparison of the work up here and that its very contrivertial fluff wise (involving the validity of certain canon). Can i ask that any complaints with the fluff be taken up in the Fluff section (linky). Also, some of these sketches are copies of original work (they will be marked with a '*') that i have slightly copied and twisted.

Fighty Sister Superior-Aspiring Champion(*)









Shooty Sister Superior-Aspiring Champion(*)










Sister Repentia-Chosen or Possessed









Possible Lesser Deamon











Im working on more


----------



## juddski (Nov 3, 2008)

you've got nips showing :scare:..sorry ,i'm having a silly half hour....

what really matters is that you enjoy what you do ,practice makes perfect ,your lines are a bit to stiff ,have you thought about maybe doing marines instead?..try and work to your streghts sort of thing?.. 

keep up the good work micklez


----------



## Micklez (Nov 22, 2008)

juddski said:


> you've got nips showing :scare:


so immature :laugh:



juddski said:


> what really matters is that you enjoy what you do ,practice makes perfect ,your lines are a bit to stiff ,have you thought about maybe doing marines instead?..try and work to your streghts sort of thing?..
> 
> keep up the good work micklez


cheers for the advice, might go back to marines, these were just some concept sketches for my new project. thx for the advice.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

interesting start, as said above your line work is abit stiff, try doing lighter line work also try and be more fluid with your drawing, if you need to as an exercise try drawing very quick very sketch like circles, as it helps to loosen your hand making it easier to draw, usually works for me when im abit stiff, also as said pratice makes perfect.
i look foward to seeing more :grin:


----------

